# Freebsd-update fetch failed



## bazuka (Mar 29, 2015)

I just installed a FreeBSD 10.1 release for sparc64 (Sun Ultra2).

When I do # `freebsd-update fetch`
I got this error:

```
Lookin up update.freebsd.org mirrors... 5 morrors found.
Fetching public key from update2.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update4.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update5.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update6.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update3.freebsd.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```
I have ping to update.freebsd.org and to all the mirror sites.

When I do # `freebsd-update -v debug fetch`
I got this error:

```
Lookin up update.freebsd.org mirrors... 5 morrors found.
Fetching public key from update4.freebsd.org... fetch: http://update4.freebsd.org/10.1-RELEASE/sparc64/pub.ssl: Not Found
failed.
Fetching public key from update6.freebsd.org... fetch: http://update6.freebsd.org/10.1-RELEASE/sparc64/pub.ssl: Not Found
failed.
Fetching public key from update5.freebsd.org... fetch: http://update5.freebsd.org/10.1-RELEASE/sparc64/pub.ssl: Not Found
failed.
Fetching public key from update2.freebsd.org... fetch: http://update2.freebsd.org/10.1-RELEASE/sparc64/pub.ssl: Not Found
failed.
Fetching public key from update3.freebsd.org... fetch: http://update3.freebsd.org/10.1-RELEASE/sparc64/pub.ssl: Not Found
failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```
What does that mean and how do I update my system?


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 29, 2015)

Sparc64 is a Tier 2 architecture i.e. is not fully supported. `freebsd-update` won't work. Read this chapter in the handbook to learn how to update from source: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/updating-upgrading.html


----------



## bazuka (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks a lot.

Another question:
Do you recommend me install software (like bash, apache, mysql, etc) using ports or pkg(8)?
How do I do it?
I know install from ports but not from pkg(8).


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 30, 2015)

That's an easy decision. You cannot install from pkg(8) and have to install from ports. Why? Sparc64 is a Tier 2 architecture  and nobody has built a package repository for it as far as I know.


----------



## bazuka (Mar 30, 2015)

Thank you very much


----------



## dave (Aug 30, 2016)

I guess this goes for Raspberry Pi as well?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 30, 2016)

For the moment yes. There's work being done to get ARM to a Tier 1 status though.


----------

